# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Constant sleep paralysis episodes?

## Dreams Rock

I've been having sleep paralysis problems my whole life, but they've been occurring more and more frequently. As a kid, I'd get them somewhat consistently: I'd fall asleep in a car at midnight, get home, and when I tried to sleep again it would happen.
These days, they happen almost anywhere. When I try to sleep, when I wake up, when I take a nap, when I wake up from a nap, in a long car ride, even in class. I'm a college student so my sleep schedule is slightly... skewed, so that may be a factor in this. Anyone have any ideas? I know all about the whole lucid dreaming concept and how sleep paralysis is completely safe, but for me it hurts to have it. I experience pain, and I want it to stop.

----------


## rockinred

Have you ever been diagnosed with narcolepsy? I pulled this from wikipedia.





> Many people who commonly enter sleep paralysis also suffer from narcolepsy.[17]
> Some reports read that various factors increase the likelihood of both paralysis and hallucinations. These include:
> Sleeping in a face upwards or supine position
> Increased stress
> Sudden environmental or lifestyle changes
> A lucid dream that immediately precedes the episode
> Excessive consumption of alcohol coupled with lack of adequate sleep[18]

----------


## Barrage

I understand, sleep paralysis is dreadful because it's so difficult to get out of.  It's rather painful and suffocating, I imagine just describing it caused it to happen.  The only way I've been able to get out is to focus on my head and neck in the physical world and lift up my head.  That wakes me up, but it's really hard to do.  I hope that helps, and if you find an easier way, please let me know.

----------


## SwisherSweet

I have a easy way to wake myself up or snap out of SP.
What i do is attempt to look up as high as i can, or roll my eyes back. This usually opens my real eyes and i just snap out.
i used this alot as a kid to wake up from nightmares and SP. 
hope this helps bro.

----------


## Dreams Rock

I understand how to get out of it, it's just that I'd much rather not have it at all. Plus, sometimes when I try to force my way out of it, whatever i can move... vibrates. Like my jaw, for example. If I regain a little bit of control over my jaw and try to use that to force myself awake, my jaw completely goes berserk and vibrates. I don't know if this is normal or not, but it's still annoying as hell. 
But thanks for everyone's input so far! I appreciate the help guys!

----------


## raqsroth

hi, i was exactly like you. It started when I was 16 and then when I hit uni the episodes got worse and worse to the point where I was so afraid to fall asleep. I did a lot of researching online and found out that if you sleep on your stomach this can reduce the chances since the pressure is on the chest. This really helps. Even if you have a paralysis and wake up, just turn on your stomach and you won't go back into it.

Another suggestion from my father who is now 73 and has been living with it his whole life. He told me to embrace it. For instance when you're aware in a paralysis (I realise sometimes its hard to consciously know that you are in one), imagine you are flying or that your favorite music is playing, whatever you want really. Its the power of the mind whatever you are thinking in your paralysis is what happens and sometimes you can really enjoy the hallucinations rather than fighting them and always being in fear. I would say that if you are like me you will probably have them come and go for the rest of your life.

Hope this help. I know it sounds ridiculous but it can really work.

----------


## NYPrincessZelda

> hi, i was exactly like you. It started when I was 16 and then when I hit uni the episodes got worse and worse to the point where I was so afraid to fall asleep. I did a lot of researching online and found out that if you sleep on your stomach this can reduce the chances since the pressure is on the chest. This really helps. Even if you have a paralysis and wake up, just turn on your stomach and you won't go back into it.
> 
> Another suggestion from my father who is now 73 and has been living with it his whole life. He told me to embrace it. For instance when you're aware in a paralysis (I realise sometimes its hard to consciously know that you are in one), imagine you are flying or that your favorite music is playing, whatever you want really. Its the power of the mind whatever you are thinking in your paralysis is what happens and sometimes you can really enjoy the hallucinations rather than fighting them and always being in fear. I would say that if you are like me you will probably have them come and go for the rest of your life.
> 
> Hope this help. I know it sounds ridiculous but it can really work.



Thanks for the tips. I've been getting them quite often and they've been getting more realistic and scary so this thread was a bit informative for me. This week has been free of them so far just really weird, intense dreams but I have those all the time anyway.

----------

